# Canon 70-200 focusing issues?



## heyitskitkat (Mar 1, 2021)

I am trying to figure out what in the world is wrong with my 70-200.  Why is about 1 out of 7-10 photos blurry?  At 70mm, it seems to be okay.  As I zoom in, all I see if a lot of white haze and seems unclear and foggy almost?  Thats one issue.  The other issue is most of my photos taken with this lens are blurry.  When I first bought it, it wasn't like this.  What could be causing this?  I almost always shoot at 1/500 b/c the lens itself is so heavy.  The middle people in the frame are in focus, but if I zoom to say 200, the people on the edges are blurry.  What gives????


----------



## Space Face (Mar 2, 2021)

Might be  better to post examples with full exit data.  Could be a number of factors.


----------



## nokk (Mar 2, 2021)

also let us know which 70-200mm you have.  canon makes quite a few in that range.


----------



## heyitskitkat (Mar 3, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Might be  better to post examples with full exit data.  Could be a number of factors.


Here is an image... 
ISO 400
f/3.5
1/400
123



nokk said:


> also let us know which 70-200mm you have.  canon makes quite a few in that range.



It has IS, L series 2.8


----------



## Space Face (Mar 3, 2021)

No image showing.


----------



## nokk (Mar 3, 2021)

heyitskitkat said:


> Here is an image...
> ISO 400
> f/3.5
> 1/400
> ...


no image for me either.  have you checked the focus limiter switch on the side of the lens?

do the images look blurry in the viewfinder or when you take them?

have you had any issues with other lenses?


----------



## photoflyer (Mar 3, 2021)

Does it do this on all bodies?


----------



## heyitskitkat (Mar 3, 2021)

nokk said:


> heyitskitkat said:
> 
> 
> > Here is an image...
> ...


----------



## heyitskitkat (Mar 3, 2021)

nokk said:


> heyitskitkat said:
> 
> 
> > Here is an image...
> ...



here are the buttons on the side...


----------



## nokk (Mar 3, 2021)

topaz sharpen ai can save the image for you, if you need to save them.

were you using it on a tripod with the image stabilization turned on?  also, what's with the two protruding screws?  should they stick out like that or am i just used to seeing them covered by the tripod collar?  i sold my canon gear awhile back so i can't look at what's under the tripod collar.

if you can rule out human error then maybe have canon take a look at the lens for you.


----------



## photoflyer (Mar 3, 2021)

nokk said:


> i sold my canon gear awhile back so i can't look at what's under the tripod collar.



I have the Mark II version of that lens and that is what it looks like under the collar.


----------



## heyitskitkat (Mar 3, 2021)

nokk said:


> topaz sharpen ai can save the image for you, if you need to save them.
> 
> were you using it on a tripod with the image stabilization turned on?  also, what's with the two protruding screws?  should they stick out like that or am i just used to seeing them covered by the tripod collar?  i sold my canon gear awhile back so i can't look at what's under the tripod collar.
> 
> if you can rule out human error then maybe have canon take a look at the lens for you.



The infinity signs... which one do I wanted it switched on?  Also what does Stabilizer MOD 1 and 2 mean?


----------



## nokk (Mar 4, 2021)

heyitskitkat said:


> nokk said:
> 
> 
> > topaz sharpen ai can save the image for you, if you need to save them.
> ...


for this shot it should be the 2.5m - infinity.  if you're focusing closer than 2.5 meters then use 1.2m - infinity.  if you leave it on 1.2m-infinity the camera will still focus further away, but it might take longer if it has to do some focus hunting.

stabilizer mode 1 and 2 is how the lens stabilizes.  i couldn't tell you off the top of my head what mode 1 or mode 2 really is, but basically one mode might stabilize with a priority on vertical movement and allow horizontal, you'd use this mode for panning.  another might stabilize based on diagonal or unpredictable movement, you'd use this for birding.

if you're on a tripod then the switch you want to change is the one that says stabilizer on/off, switch that to off.


----------



## Tballphoto (Mar 10, 2021)

Have you done anything to the camera lately? Tinkered with the settings and such?  It ALMOST looks as if the focus is on a very small circle and everything else is "gravy"

focal plane not focusing correctly?

I had a somewhat similar issue when i got my nikon a few years ago, and the photo guy with nikon support said it was roughly focusing in the lens in FRONT of my subject. had a lot of tinkering to fix it.


----------

